# Woodwind Quintet (no samples)



## Evan Gamble (Apr 3, 2010)

I recently had this concert piece of mine performed. Isn't my favorite ensemble in the world but I think I wrote something I can enjoy for it.


Hope you can enjoy it as well...

*Mp3*
http://www.evangamble.com/Woodwind_Quintet.mp3

*Score*
http://www.evangamble.com/Woodwind_Quintet_Score.pdf


----------



## dannthr (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey man, great, just what I was in the mood for, honestly.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Rob (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, Evan, beautiful! From every aspect, composition, performance, recording... really nice, thank you for sharing this! And thanks for the score, it might be interesting to try a virtual rendering to compare to it...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work, dawg.


----------



## lux (Apr 4, 2010)

Really nice, Evan.

Luca


----------



## alphabetgreen (Apr 4, 2010)

Great piece. And great to listen to live instruments. Wind quintets are a tricky medium to write for and you've risen to the challenge 100%. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## adg21 (Sep 20, 2010)

I really enjoyed this


----------

